# Mice like to share



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Poison is bad form anyway. You could kill someones' pet, the mouse could die in the wall and stink up your house, or any number of oops! Peanut butter on a spring trap will decimate them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope you be kidding. But if not I'd put a stop to that in a heart beat.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

On the sheets---yikes. Must have made a home inside you matress. Good luck sleeping


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Agree about the spring traps with peanut butter. Cheap, easy to setup, no stink. But figure out how they are getting in or you'll just keep killing them and reloading traps....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

dougp23 said:


> Agree about the spring traps with peanut butter. Cheap, easy to setup, no stink. But figure out how they are getting in or you'll just keep killing them and reloading traps....


I didn't have much of a problem until cat hater new neighbor moved into the area. There are no cats remaining so the mice are now abundant.

They come in an old garage. They're perfect bait for a coyote set. Bring them on. I use Pecan for mouse bait.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I pulled my winter boots out of a closit in the garage and found one filled to the top with dog food, not one piece in the boot sitting right next to it.
The dog food is keep in our utility room inside the house in a closed Rubbermaid bin and there's no holes in the bin.


----------

